# Capt. Trevor Green  FundRasier



## 3rd Herd (3 Jul 2007)

Gentleman. Recently you received an email from John Hunter regarding the benefit we are hosting on July 13th @ the #1 Legion in Calgary. I was hoping to have heard by now if we can expect some support for this event. We have so far sold  about 200 tickets and the momentum is building. We really want to have the PPCLI  involved so please let me know how we can best facilitate this. The word has gone out to the Highlanders and we are expecting them to show up in force. 

Best Regards, 
Nick Twyman 
Investment Advisor 
HSBC Securities (Canada) Inc. 
(403) 218-3830 
(403)237-6349 fax 


Hello everbody, 
The East End Petroleum Club (of which I am Chairman) is putting on a fundraiser for veterans injured in the line of duty on Friday July 13th at the #1 Legion. 

I went to university,played rugby and rowed with a fellow who ended up volunteering to help with rebuilding efforts in Afghanistan. Last year,when he removed his helmet to have a respectful conversation with village elders, someone snuck behind him and struck him in the back of the head with an axe. After months in a coma, Capt. Trevor Green is on the slow road to recovery. We're trying to raise money to help the young family buy a van (which the forces will custom fit to accomodate his wheel chair). 

Check out this link: he's quite a guy, and it is quite a story. 
http://www.canada.com/edmontonjournal/features/afghanistan/story.html?id=0ad3b51e-d09c-4431-ae5a-74316455dcaf


(Plus, there will be two bands,pipers, cheap legion beer and the return of  the old St. Louis Horse races. We will be having a silent auction as well(Any donations of silent auction items would be great))  If you want tickets please drop me a line. There are only 500 and they are guaranteed to sell fast. Corporate donations would be of great help as well. 

Thanks, hope to see you there in your fanciest cowboy duds. 

Nick Twyman 
Investment Advisor 
HSBC Securities (Canada) Inc. 
(403) 218-3830 
(403)237-6349 fax


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Jul 2007)

Moving this to 'Canadian Army' section.

This is anything but 'Radio Chatter.'


----------



## 3rd Herd (3 Jul 2007)

Sorry Bruce and thanks for the move. Another contact is Joe Schulz <jmwschulz@shaw.ca>

Edit to add:
Nick's email
nick_twyman@hsbc.ca


----------



## GAP (3 Jul 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Moving this to 'Canadian Army' section.
> 
> This is anything but 'Radio Chatter.'


----------



## George Wallace (15 Nov 2012)

An update, and new initiative:

I received an email recently with a link that may be of interest to everyone who is following the progress of Trevor Green.

http://www.avivacommunityfund.org/ideas/acf16382



> Capt Greene was left paralysed following an axe attack in Kandahar, and has asked for votes in support of an initiative that would help him to walk again with the assistance of a cutting-edge exoskeleton. (In addition to writing a book following his attack, he's also supported students at our school - pretty amazing stuff.)
> 
> 
> All the best,
> ...


----------



## 3green (6 Dec 2012)

Capt Trevor Greene is a Canadian soldier who took an axe in the head while in Afghanistan. He was written off by the medical experts but has defied all of them by making a miraculous progress. I met Trevor and his family and he is an absolutely amazing person. 

There's an excellent award winning documentary about him called "Peace Warrior". Here's a quick primer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNY9zLDjwSA

A high school student has started a project to get Trevor sponsored by Berkeley Bionics for an exoskeleton which might allow him to walk again. Here's info on the kit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcM0ruq28dc&sns=em

To win, Trevor needs votes. He's made it to the semi finals but needs help more than ever. You can vote once per day at this website http://www.avivacommunityfund.org/ideas/acf16382

Spread the word and vote everyday.


----------



## Sizzle709 (7 Dec 2012)

Everyone should vote for this. Posting on social media sites as well.


----------



## 3green (7 Dec 2012)

Shaw news coverage, how can you not vote for this? Tell your friends, it's like a Mexican election: Vote early, Vote Often!!! Once per day per person and we'll make it happen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNd3X3qQoAY


----------



## 3green (11 Dec 2012)

Guys, 

Trevor has been slipping in the numbers - the semi-finals are a competitive place. In the last few days the number of supporters and number of votes has nearly doubled. We are on a big roll right now as this initiative starts to go viral - at least in the CF community. The question is: will it be enough. Right now we're in 8th place but with the massive surge in numbers, there's still a chance he could make it to the finals. 

To do this, EVERYONE NEEDS TO SPREAD THE WORD and help the "viralness" of this go even more ... well, viral. As of last night he had 8000 supporters for this idea. How many guys are on a typical base? If just half the people in Esquimalt got behind this, or merely half the people in Borden we would easily win. We can still get Trevor a set of legs. We just need to get some more people behind this and get the total votes up. Please, tell your friends and get them to vote every day.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Dec 2012)

Done.


----------



## PViddy (11 Dec 2012)

What a great initiative, lets see what Army.ca can do in 24 hrs!

cheers

PV


----------



## Strike (11 Dec 2012)

So far this initiative is now in 6th place!  Come on people!  Vote in the next 30 minutes and you'll still have time to vote tomorrow too!

This has got to be a better cause than a habitat and education program for bears, which is the lead initiative so far!


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Dec 2012)

I registered, tried to vote and kept getting a document download window opening.....   ???


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Dec 2012)

Can't vote from here, so I shared the link via Twitter.


----------



## Strike (11 Dec 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I registered, tried to vote and kept getting a document download window opening.....   ???



Had the same issue on my iPad but was able to do it on my phone.


----------



## 3green (17 Dec 2012)

Success! The Exoskeleton for Trevor Greene has made it to the Finals. The last I checked, he was in 6th place and made a pretty amazing surge in numbers in the last few days. Fingers crossed, January 29th the winner is announced. I believe he gets $5k just for making it to the Semi Finals. Thanks to everyone for their support.

http://www.avivacommunityfund.org/ideas/acf16382


----------

